# Every Room Has Ocean Views and the Grounds are Well Manicured and Lush.



## alanraycole (Dec 2, 2007)

That is the description of the resort that I am looking for in Florida. I know I can request ocean view, but the only resorts that can guarantee it are the ones that ONLY have ocean views. I also want my room to be close enough to the shore for me to wake up every morning to the sound of ocean waves.

I would love to find an idealic Florida resort that I can call my home away from home. I know of resorts that fit this description in Hawaii, but it takes a day of flying in cramped seats to get there.  A flight to Florida, on the other hand, seems to be over just a short nap after it starts. 

I would want my dream resort to be as far south as possible, since I want to go in January and swim in the ocean. Ideally, it will also be walking distance to nice restaurants and some kind of action. In other words, I don't want to have to drive a half an hour every time I want to take a break from swimming. 

I am talking about exchanging, not buying, so, my dream resort cannot be semi-impossible to book (although if I find a resort that truly fulfills all I am looking for, I might buy). I am a Hilton owner, but have only stayed in one Florida Hilton/Hilton affiliated resort... in Orlando. So, a related question is... which Hilton resort in Florida best fits the description.

I know, I am asking for a lot... that is why it is just a dream, for now. Anyone know of the resort or resorts that fulfill my dream?


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a tough one! There are many resorts that offer the view you want, but the southern tip of Florida, including the Keys, is not known for waves loud enough to hear from any bedroom.  A resort like that would be very difficult to trade into because the owners just don't deposit the weeks for exchange. If you want to stay in a place like that you almost have to be an owner. My suggestion is to create a list of resorts you like, visit the area during a lower demand season, look around at the resorts on your list, then buy something so you are sure you can get there every year.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 2, 2007)

January can be iffy in Florida too, but probably a lot better than Ohio.  

I'd suggest Marriott Ocean Pointe might fit the order...nice grounds, suites and on the beach.  

Brian


----------



## JLB (Dec 2, 2007)

Ah, a typical maturing baby boomer's request, along with millions of others.

Good luck!


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 2, 2007)

No problem. As mentioned above Marriott's Ocean Pointe fits the bill. All rooms are ocean view at the least, it's on a nice beach and the grounds are great. Keep in mind that even though all rooms have an ocean view, landscaping (that lush tropical landscaping) will block the view of the water of the lower floors. 

Our pics from our stays at Ocean Pointe over the years can be seen by clicking on the picture below.


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation ....

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/indian-river-plantation-beach-club.php

Of course, as an owner there, I'm biased!


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 3, 2007)

I would imagine Marriott's Crystal Shores on Marco Island will fit the bill and probably Marriott's new Ocean Palms on Singer island as well. Both are brand new (Ocean Palms is in pre-sales to Ocean Pointe owners only right now) and resales would be hard/impossible to find. 

I'm sure there are others that will be mentioned as well. I wonder if any of the Hyatt's down on Key West would have everything the OP is looking for?


----------



## sandcastles (Dec 3, 2007)

Plantation Beach Club on Captiva would fit this perfectly.   Hurricane House on Sanibel has all ocean front units.  The landscaping is pretty, but a lot of it is more natural than lush.


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 3, 2007)

Hilton owns Charter Club and Eagle's Nest, I believe.  Charter Club has a view of the ocean/bay from every unit.  They are 2 br units and we love the resort.  Linda


----------



## JLB (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorta similar, we have been enamored with Bahia Honda State Park in the Keys.  _Endless Vacation_ mentioned it last issue.  $32 camping spaces!

We can see that.  Us'ns, our four cats, dog and bird, parked on the beach in our little camper.


----------



## Joe Egan (Dec 10, 2007)

*Dreams can come true*

It does exist and is a Hilton Affiliate. 
The Charter Club of Marco Island is ON THE BEACH, ALL the balconies face the Gulf and the sliders to the balcony are from the living room AND the master beadroom. All the units are two bed/two bath. Next door Marriott is building their new timeshare but only a few of the units are ocean front. I realize the the new Marriott will be an AAA facility but OCEAN FRONT is OCEAN FRONT and The Charter Club is in great shape and a well managed facility. There are NINE restaurants within walking distance of the facility.


----------



## JLB (Dec 10, 2007)

I have searched RCI for SW FL in January almost every day since RCI.com began, 1997.  In the good ole days I usetasee something decent on Marco/Sanibel/Captiva every now and then, but not for the last three or four years.

Then, last week in the 14-day window, for this week check-in, there was Charter Club on Marco & South Seas Plantation.  The odds of seeing those on the same search, for the same check-in date (well, a day off), are astonomical.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59465&page=2


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thanks, so far.*

I appreciate all your recommendations. Please, keep them coming. I presume that there are many who are appreciating all the ideas.

From what I am reading, the best almost never pop up online. It's a good thing a few of the recommended resorts are Hilton affiliates, since I own in the Hilton network. Nevertheless, I also have a tip of my own... for those who are waiting for things to pop up online... I suggest that you put in searches for what you are looking. I have gotten into some nice resorts that never showed up online. For a resort to show up online, not only does it have to be deposited, but everybody who has put in searches will have to have had them fulfilled as well.


----------



## frenchieinme (Dec 10, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> January can be iffy in Florida too, but probably a lot better than Ohio.
> 
> I'd suggest Marriott Ocean Pointe might fit the order...nice grounds, suites and on the beach.
> 
> Brian



The 2BR lockout units do but not the remaining studio.  Studios have side views which more often are obstructed views of the ocean facing front.  Ocean Point's lockout are set at an angle to the bldg making for terrific ocean views from all 2BR units.

frenchieinme


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 11, 2007)

Check out Turtle Reef Club, Jensen Beach.  My husband will be staying there in Feb. and it sounds like it fits your bill.

Anne


----------



## JLB (Dec 11, 2007)

Second duplicate post because of similar SW FL threads.

2 HGVC Marco resorts on the beach are available for this Saturday check-in.  Anything should be able to get them and today is the last day you can.


----------



## JLB (Dec 11, 2007)

For kicks, go here:

http://maps.google.com/maps?tab=wl

and put in _700 S. Collier Blvd, Marco Island, FL_

click on the satellite view and zoom it in and out to check out the area

In the opening view you can see Charter Club, Club Regency, Eagles Nest and Surf Club.


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 27, 2007)

*South Seas Resort seems to be the closest so far.*

Thanks for all your replies. After reviewing all the suggestions and doing some of my own research, the resort that most closely resembles my dream is the Beach House at South Seas Resort. It being part of an extensive resort complex adds to its enticement. 

But, I am still looking for the ideal. I guess part of my problem is that I have fallen in love with Hawaii and I am looking for somewhere in Florida that approaches the fanciful beauty of Hawaii (obviously without the mountains). To give you an idea of what I am trying to come close to matching, I invite you to view a picture of my favorite resort at http://cole.bz/dream/index.htm


----------



## Laurie (Dec 27, 2007)

JLB said:


> Sorta similar, we have been enamored with Bahia Honda State Park in the Keys.


And - if you have a few extra days in addition to an exchange, I was going to say: Long Key State Park. I ordinarily don't like to camp *at all* - but camping here was pretty great, and I'd do it again! We really did camp just a couple of feet from water's edge. You can't get much farther south, either.

As it says at www.floridakeysnews.info/florida-keys-camping.php 
"Long Key State Park is nearly on top of the water—every site is waterfront—and the views are spectacular. The area is peaceful, and one of the best ways to pass an afternoon is picnicking on the tables alongside the surf."

The only areas of Florida I've so far found to be comparable in any way to Hawaii are Sanibel, Captiva, and the keys, where plenty of natural beauty is left intact *and* you can be oceanfront.


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 11, 2008)

*How does the Little Gull fit with the dream resort?*

I thought the pictures on the RCI website looked enticing. But, you can never really tell by just pictures.


----------



## sandcastles (Feb 11, 2008)

We stayed at Little Gull a couple of years ago and I loved the resort.  Our unit was large and had a wrap around porch.  There is a very good chance that your unit would be across the street from the beach though.  We had probably the equivalent to a city block to get to the street and then walk through the rest of the resort to get to the beach.


----------



## JLB (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62376&highlight=gull

Strange, that in re-reading this thread from beginning, and not seeing the Little Gull posts yet, that Longboat Key, being lush, upscale and well-manicured, was the picture in my mind's eye, and Little Gull was the resort focused on.

But, the further north you go, and this is another little step north, the less temperate it is.  Key West is Tropics, and this would be sub-tropic or less.

In our recent two weeks, FMB was 80 every day and Siesta Key was 60s, not that is always the case, and this sort of weather comparison, one week when you were there, is totally unreliable.

But weather-wise, the difference is the variance between day and night temperatures.  Key West, Like Hawaii, does not have that big dip in night temps like SW FL does.  60's for lows v. 50s.
- - - - - - 
In the new RCI Wish Bookette, the South Seas resorts have been moved to the _Other Vacation Destinations/Limited Availability_ section.


----------



## theo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Not exactly...*



Joe Egan said:


> OCEAN FRONT is OCEAN FRONT



Unless of course the "ocean" is, instead, actually the Gulf of Mexico....

I'm not sure if the OP was speaking literally or metaphorically when mentioning wanting to "hear the ocean waves" upon waking in the morning, but in my own experience it would take some highly tuned auditory skills to easily hear the lapping of little Gulf "wavelets", which is not exactly the sound of crashing surf...


----------



## JLB (Feb 11, 2008)

We could hear the wavelets when we were at Bel Air Beach Club.  It was warm and we left the lanai doors open.  Very nice sound.

The next week, at Sandpiper Beach Club in Siesta Key, we tried to do the same, leave the lanai doors open so we could hear the wavelets.  But all we could hear was the roar of the mechanical sounds of the midrise condo building butt up against SBC.  No sitting on the lanai and enjoying the sunset there, unless you have one of the six gulffront units, which another TUGger did that week.

No wavelets at BR&C.   



theo said:


> Unless of course the "ocean" is, instead, actually the Gulf of Mexico....
> 
> I'm not sure if the OP was speaking literally or metaphorically when mentioning wanting to "hear the ocean waves" upon waking in the morning, but in my own experience it would take some highly tuned auditory skills to easily hear the lapping of little Gulf "wavelets", which is not exactly the sound of crashing surf...


----------



## Laurie (Feb 11, 2008)

sandcastles said:


> Plantation Beach Club on Captiva would fit this perfectly.   Hurricane House on Sanibel has all ocean front units.  The landscaping is pretty, but a lot of it is more natural than lush.


I believe many if not most Casa Ybel units are also gulf-front. Never been there yet - our exchange was cancelled by Charley. But you might check out Casa Ybel.

also - as the other TUGger who just had a gulf-front unit at Sandpiper last month in Jan (hi JLB!) I'll pipe in here - Sandpiper was nice but not overwhelmingly so, because: it was too cold to ever keep the doors open for the wave sound, which relates or doesn't depending upon when you plan to go ... the balconies are entirely screened in which interferes with visibility (Casa Ybel's may be as well - but I wouldn't care as much in Sanibel)... the building itself has no architectural charm or beauty, it's a concrete square ... the beachfront area of the resort is fenced in with chain-link as I recall ... and the beach area is full of high-rises and otherwise very built up, which IMO detracts from the natural beauty. The sand is beautiful but for me a beach experience is much more than that.

We also drove up to check out future possibilities and of them, although not waterview or direct waterfront, which normally is *very* important to me, Little Gull gulf-side units were most appealing of anything we saw, downright charming, even tho we didn't get inside one and even tho most didn't face the water. But you're just a few steps from it. We didn't look at the section across the street. The beach there felt more private and natural than Sandpiper's beach area. Then the further north we drove, up to Anna Maria Island, the better we liked the feel of it.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 11, 2008)

*here's another idea, for slightly warmer months*

Hilton Head? We exchanged into Monarch at Sea Pines in December one year -it was perfect in every way - got a direct oceanfront unit, every day was sunny in the 70's, which of course doesn't always happen in that month but you could pick a more reliable month.  We only use RCI, and this is the only resort on HH we want now...


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you thought about the Caribbean, instead of limiting yourself to Florida?  It's a somewhat longer flight that Florida, but at least you don't have the big time zone difference of Hawaii.  Having frozen in Florida in March - had to buy socks! - I don't feel like I can count on beautiful weather there.  But St. Maarten in March?  Always wonderful...and lots of timeshares to choose from.  Also has some of the mountains that would remind you of Hawaii.  It's not as luxurious and lush as Hawaii, but still a wonderful place to go.  Others may have their favorite island for you to consider, too.  Flights may be more pricey that Florida, but if you book far enough in advance they can be OK.


----------



## JLB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't believe my gag order includes the building and grounds at Sandpiper.  I agree, the building has all the charm of an urban parking garage, which the ground floor is.  Add some ramps and remove the units and it would make a nice place for beach parking and access.  In SW FL, beach clubs like that are common.

As to the other things I look for in a resort, and fairly simple things, the gas bottles on the BBQs were empty, the pool was not warm enough for January, and the gals in our group thought the infra-red security cam aimed directly at the hot tub, about 10 feet away, was creepy, considering who might be watching or making tapes/DVDs. One set back and higher, to view the entire pool area, would have been more appropriate, and would have done the job, whatever job was intended for it to do (security v. eavesdropping).

The tub/shower in the master suite was strange, with that shower curtain that you have to wrap all the way around you.  Once you did that, there was no shower tray, for your shampoo, soap and wash cloth.

I gave the jetted tub a try, but the water flow was so restricted that it took an hour to fill enough to use.  The supply of hot water was so limited that by the time the tub filled enough to use, the water in it was too cool.  So, I just let it out.

And, it is a shame about the orientation of the units there, to the north like they are.  If they were oriented to the south, they would all have a gulfview, and be more sunny, at least until the mom and pop wood frame resort next door that direction gets bulldozed and another midrise is put up.

On one of our beach walks I noticed a condo building to the north, the one just before the vacant lot.  On it, each of the succeeding units going back from the beach stuck out a little bit from the one before it.  That's where the lanais were.  All of them had gulfviews, even the ones furthest from the road.  Very thoughtful construction.

The decor, furnishings, etc. were OK, nice really, but not as nice as at Bel Air Beach Club, which is not a Gold Crown.  Definitely not as charming as Little Gull, which also is not a Gold Crown.

In the new RCI Wish Bookette, Sandpiper is still a Gold Crown.

I was looking forward to the beach at Siesta Key, it being one of the Top Ten in the world (?).  It wasn't a beachy week and there weren't beach babes playing volleyball.  The sand was as advertised, fine powder-sugar type, but the beaches of SW FL are just as nice, and FMB the week before was far busier and nicer, and there *were* beach babes playing volleyball.  

(During our sunset TUG party, Ron wouldn't stop looking at them, and I have proof!)


----------



## Timesharemogul (Feb 11, 2008)

*ONE of my resorts fits the desxcription*

One of the resorts I own at- the Galleon- fits the bill I think. From its 96 units having either 1, 2, or 3 bedroom, there is a direct view of the Gulf of Mexico. NB: There are NO views from any studio unit, and you might disqualify the Galleon as you would not hear waves crashing along the shore as 50% of the units overlook the marina, a third overlook the pool in front of the Gulf, and the remaining sixth are built at the edge of a boardwalk atop the ocean at the furthest point of the mini-land-peninsula on which this resort was developed into the ocean. 
   It's very difficult to trade a timeshare into the Galleon unless you own Disney/Marriott in I.I. or something of the caliber of an RCI gold crown Hawaiian resort....but you never know. Best chances for confirming something are during August, September, or early December. Every few years I'll exchange back into my resort for a different time period and generally have more success with RCI and a pending request time of 1 to 2 years if it eventually confirms at all.
Brian


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 11, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> I would want my dream resort to be as far south as possible, since I want to go in January and swim in the ocean. Ideally, it will also be walking distance to nice restaurants and some kind of action. In other words, I don't want to have to drive a half an hour every time I want to take a break from swimming.



If you are looking for a 2 bedroom Marriott/Hilton quality, I can't help you.  But if you are looking for a Resort right on a great wide beach, 100 yards to 5 or 6 nice Restaurant/Bars and a fishing pier, try the Berkshire Beach Club in Deerfield Beach.  Deerfield Beach is just North of Fort Lauderdale and South of Boca Raton.  Units are small but well maintined.  I stay there often.

GEORGE


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 11, 2008)

*For my dream, I was speaking literally.*



theo said:


> Unless of course the "ocean" is, instead, actually the Gulf of Mexico....
> 
> I'm not sure if the OP was speaking literally or metaphorically when mentioning wanting to "hear the ocean waves" upon waking in the morning, but in my own experience it would take some highly tuned auditory skills to easily hear the lapping of little Gulf "wavelets", which is not exactly the sound of crashing surf...



I know I might not find everything I dream for all in one place, so being able to hear waves as I lay in my bed may be one of the first things I would be willing to give up in my dream.... as long as I know the ocean or gulf is nearby.


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 11, 2008)

*One of the most important features of my dream...*



JLB said:


> The next week, at Sandpiper Beach Club in Siesta Key...   No sitting on the lanai and enjoying the sunset there, unless you have one of the six gulffront units...



Ocean front is the main feature of my dream. So, maybe, I should narrow my search by asking for the identity of resorts that offer nothing but ocean front. The reason why I say NOTHING but ocean front is because I know as an exchanger, I am likely to not get it unless it is all the resort has. 

Unless the resort is all ocean front, will I get ocean front? 
Possible? yes
Likely? not so much 
Guranteed? no way
I would even settle with a resort that has ocean views from every unit. Gulf views could count as well, in a less than ideal world.

Surely, such resorts are not just in Hawaii!


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 11, 2008)

*I might have to resort to the Caribbean, but I would rather not.*



stmartinfan said:


> Have you thought about the Caribbean, instead of limiting yourself to Florida?  It's a somewhat longer flight that Florida, but at least you don't have the big time zone difference of Hawaii.  Having frozen in Florida in March - had to buy socks! - I don't feel like I can count on beautiful weather there.  But St. Maarten in March?  Always wonderful...and lots of timeshares to choose from.  Also has some of the mountains that would remind you of Hawaii.  It's not as luxurious and lush as Hawaii, but still a wonderful place to go.  Others may have their favorite island for you to consider, too.  Flights may be more pricey that Florida, but if you book far enough in advance they can be OK.




I like staying America... what can I say.


----------



## Kozman (Feb 11, 2008)

*Ocean View*

Wyndham Royal Vista ocean front building.  If you are lucky enough to get into one of these you'll be able to listen to the waves.  However, I think they only trade through II.


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 11, 2008)

*I stayed at the Galleon last October.*



Timesharemogul said:


> One of the resorts I own at- the Galleon- fits the bill I think. From its 96 units having either 1, 2, or 3 bedroom, there is a direct view of the Gulf of Mexico. NB: There are NO views from any studio unit, and you might disqualify the Galleon as you would not hear waves crashing along the shore as 50% of the units overlook the marina, a third overlook the pool in front of the Gulf, and the remaining sixth are built at the edge of a boardwalk atop the ocean at the furthest point of the mini-land-peninsula on which this resort was developed into the ocean.
> It's very difficult to trade a timeshare into the Galleon unless you own Disney/Marriott in I.I. or something of the caliber of an RCI gold crown Hawaiian resort....but you never know. Best chances for confirming something are during August, September, or early December. Every few years I'll exchange back into my resort for a different time period and generally have more success with RCI and a pending request time of 1 to 2 years if it eventually confirms at all.
> Brian



I have some high pulling power resorts, so that is not the problem. Their rule of once/4 years for exchangers is. I stayed on the Marina side. I tried to swith to Gulf view, but they wouldn't let me.


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 11, 2008)

*I'll do some research on it.*



bogey21 said:


> If you are looking for a 2 bedroom Marriott/Hilton quality, I can't help you.  But if you are looking for a Resort right on a great wide beach, 100 yards to 5 or 6 nice Restaurant/Bars and a fishing pier, try the Berkshire Beach Club in Deerfield Beach.  Deerfield Beach is just North of Fort Lauderdale and South of Boca Raton.  Units are small but well maintined.  I stay there often.
> 
> GEORGE



Are ALL or at least most units ocean front/view?


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 11, 2008)

*I am in both II and RCI, but usually don't like to trade my II's.*



Kozman said:


> Wyndham Royal Vista ocean front building.  If you are lucky enough to get into one of these you'll be able to listen to the waves.  However, I think they only trade through II.



But, I might if I got what I wanted. But, since not all of the units are ocean front, I probably wouldn't get what I wanted.


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 11, 2008)

*I would really like to stick to Florida...*



Laurie said:


> Hilton Head? We exchanged into Monarch at Sea Pines in December one year -it was perfect in every way - got a direct oceanfront unit, every day was sunny in the 70's, which of course doesn't always happen in that month but you could pick a more reliable month.  We only use RCI, and this is the only resort on HH we want now...




Not just Florida, but as far south as possible and ideally in the Keys.


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 11, 2008)

JLB said:


> We could hear the wavelets when we were at Bel Air Beach Club.  It was warm and we left the lanai doors open.  Very nice sound.



I just checked out their website. I could tell from the  pictures that all units are not ocean front, but do you know if they all are at least ocean veiw?


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 11, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> Are ALL or at least most units ocean front/view?




Yes.  There are only 13 Units.  All but one or two have unobstructed view of ocean.  Resort is right on the beach.  There is a layout of the units location in the TUG Review 

GEORGE


----------



## JLB (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, in a typical Floridian style, the lanai of the gulfview units are staggered out from the Gulffront units, so that every unit cathches a bit of Gulf.  To be really picky, the _even_ Gulfview units, the 04 units, are oriented for a sunset view, and not obstructed (much) since the building next door is one of those older, 1-story, beach rental house(s).

The _03_ units are oriented to the _SE_, and the 103-view is likely obstructed by the beachfront deck/BBQ/TS4Ms-TUG sunset party area.

If I didn't say it in this thread, there are 20 units and 7 of the units are full ownership, and there were some full owners there.  They were friendly and actually allowed us to hob-nob with them.  There was no guarding of the donuts and stuff like that.

The story is that when the developer built it he ran short on cash, so he sold 7 units to get the money to do the timeshare part on the other 13.  

One lady said another of the full owners wanted to sell.  I believe 401 or 402, which would be an awesome unit. Maybe 501 or 502.  It would stay rented, too, when you were not there, no problem.

Call the office, as resales are handled internally, and posted.
- - - - - 
In deference to you, and, by no means an insult to owners at any of the resorts mentioned, it is unlikely that they will match the picture is your mind's eye.  I understand the picture of that somewhat-sprawling, ocean-beachfront HA location, and there's not much exactly like that in FL.

As much as we love The Galleon, sitting on the lanai with our Key West pinks, a nice, crisp salad, and a glass of wine, watching the goings-on in the Byte, that is not the place you have pictured.  Yes, it is nice place and the location is nice, but, in reality, it is crammed in to the last location on the street.  Not at all sprawling and lush, more building a parking (garage and lot).  The _beachette_ is just something so they can say there is beach.  It is located on the _channel_ coming into the Byte and Naval station across the harbor.  There is a midrise next door blocking the view in that direction, the main direction.

Same with so many of these places, the lack of intimacy and the feeling of being crammed in to their little piece of land.

But, a few have created the feeling you want, the sense that there is not another resort right next door.  We sorta had that feeling at Club Regency on Marco, even with the huge Eagle's Nest next door, but most of the units there are gardenview.



alanraycole said:


> I just checked out their website. I could tell from the  pictures that all units are not ocean front, but do you know if they all are at least ocean veiw?


----------



## alanraycole (Apr 3, 2008)

*I stumbled on what sounds to fit my wishes...*

Coconut Beach Resort... but, having never been there, I would like to hear what those who have been there have to say regarding how well it lives up to my dream resort. Are all the one and two bedroom condos ocean front? Are the grounds well manicured and lush? How hard is it to exchange into?


----------



## Timesharemogul (Apr 3, 2008)

*re:*



alanraycole said:


> Coconut Beach Resort... but, having never been there, I would like to hear what those who have been there have to say regarding how well it lives up to my dream resort. Are all the one and two bedroom condos ocean front? Are the grounds well manicured and lush? How hard is it to exchange into?



     Yes, all 1& 2-br units face the Atlantic. My recollection of the units from an exchange there in the mid-90's was that they were nice, but small. And like allKey West resorts, it's generous to say that there wasn't much grounds to speak of. A 2-br unit is the same as a 1-br unit plus a lockoff studio. The studio/2nd br wouldn't face the water. Coconut Beach is a bit of a hike from where the action/fun/water sport activities are....be prepared to hike itor bike it. When I was there (mid-90's) the staff was gracious and the resort was doing new sales....from a post I read recently on this BBS,the staff's attitude may have changed a LOT 
     Generally this would be a relatively difficult exchange toconfirm because of the high year round demand and low supply of Key West timeshare. But, with some of your resorts who knows.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 3, 2008)

Could you settle for 50% ocean front?  Marriott BeachPlace Towers in Fort Lauderdale has half their suites facing the ocean, the other half facing the Intracoastal.  Owners, at least with my experience, always get the exposure they want.

Here's the view for 50% of the place, right from BeachPlace:

http://www.sunny.org/webcam/camapp.cfm

Brian


----------



## Steve (Apr 3, 2008)

*Hurricane House*

Alan,

I think there is a resort which is exactly what you are looking for:

Hurricane House on Sanibel Island.  I used to be an owner there.  It's a small resort and all of the villas face directly onto the Gulf of Mexico and the beach.  The grounds are beautiful and lush.  It has also been completely remodeled within the past three years and everything is top notch.  It's a fantastic place. 

Steve


----------



## alanraycole (May 21, 2008)

*Thanks for your replies.*

Since Hurricane House is a Hilton affiliate rather than wholly Hilton, I was wondering about the extent of ownership tied into the Hilton system. Anyone know?


----------



## JLB (May 22, 2008)

There are HGVC owners hanging around.  Good question since most of the HGVC SW FL resorts are listed as HGVC _managed_ resorts.
- - - - - 
If it has not been mentioned, Club Regency on Marco Island may float your boat.  Most are _garden view_ units, that lush tropical garden you seem to crave, with the pool, hot tub, BBQ, and flowing stream, but there are also golffront/gulfview units pointed right at the sunset, with that typical expanse of sea oats between them and the sand.

Covered, under-unit parking, tennis, etc.

Nice, intimate-feeling resort, and old enough to maybe find a distressed resale or two.


----------



## Mel7706 (May 23, 2008)

*Did you say "OV from every room"*

In January you need to be south, at least Englewood to Ft Myers on the west and about Palm Beach on the east. 
Otherwise , what I have seen would be Veranda Beach Club and Little Gull(two gulf front units) on Longboat Key. Little Gull is excellent anyway. 
We own at Las Olas BC in Satallite Bch on east side. All units are ocean front with the ocean views and sounds abundant. However, January can be cool. Landscaping not what you would find on Captiva though.


----------



## JLB (May 24, 2008)

Although Little Gull is definitely a favorite of ours, I don't believe it is the lush, sprawling, tropical paradise being asked for.  The major road running through the middle of it, with the bulk of the resort across the road from the beach, sorta spoils that.

I do agree with Englewood on down.  As RCI has made it necessary to grow SW FL north of the Caloosahatchee, we are trying there this coming January.  I have discovered that quite a lot of folks from the golf course here call Englewood their winter home.  I've been going to SW FL for more than 40 years    and have never been to Englewood.  It looks do-able on Google Earth SAT view.

We tried Siesta Key last January and it was disappointing.


----------

